# Only One Egg Hatches???



## Grizz (Jul 24, 2004)

I have bred 5 different pair of birds,hens always lays two eggs,but only One ever hatches? Is there a reasoning for this?? None of the birds are old birds.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Have you checked to see whether the unhatched eggs are fertile? If so, then it could be paratyphoid.

Cynthia


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Is this the hen's first clutch, is she a young hen and never laid before? If yes that could be the reason. Most often the first clutch from a young mated hen will not hatch or one egg will only hatch. I found this to be very common.

Could also be salmonellosis like Cynthia mentioned.


----------



## Grizz (Jul 24, 2004)

*Unhatched eggs*

Thanks for the opinions.The eggs that don't hatch are yokey.A couple of the hens are first time breeders and a couple are two and three years old.


----------

